# Little white worms near developing eggs



## SpaceMan (Aug 25, 2013)

Saw some little white worms wiggling around near a clutch of developing eggs (2 good, 1 bad). Likely nematodes or similar? I sometimes see these on my glass as well when it's wet.

Should I be concerned at all? You can see one in front of the embryo on the right, here:


----------



## FroggerFrog (Jan 11, 2021)

Hmmm...
I’m 75% sure this is a grindal worm. They pose no harm and eat unfertilized eggs. Usually, you can see them climbing in your viv all the time. I would worry maybe if your frogs were WC but I doubt it.


----------



## mikemakesapps (Mar 11, 2019)

I have these in one of my vivs... I think @FroggerFrog is right with the grindal worm id. They seem harmless, aside from the fact that they're really gross and creepy (sorry if I offend any worm-lovers out there!)

I've seen them eating eggs in my viv too, but as far as I can tell they leave fertilized / developing eggs alone. Basically they act like an uninvited member of the clean up crew team alongside springs and isos.

I'm pretty sure they made it into my viv via hitching a ride on a plant. That was before I bleach treated things. Now, I don't mess-around -- everything gets bleached or baked in the oven prior to going in the viv. So far, haven't noticed the worms in my newer viv.


----------



## FroggerFrog (Jan 11, 2021)

mikemakesapps said:


> I have these in one of my vivs... I think @FroggerFrog is right with the grindal worm id. They seem harmless, aside from the fact that they're really gross and creepy (sorry if I offend any worm-lovers out there!)
> 
> I've seen them eating eggs in my viv too, but as far as I can tell they leave fertilized / developing eggs alone. Basically they act like an uninvited member of the clean up crew team alongside springs and isos.
> 
> I'm pretty sure they made it into my viv via hitching a ride on a plant. That was before I bleach treated things. Now, I don't mess-around -- everything gets bleached or baked in the oven prior to going in the viv. So far, haven't noticed the worms in my newer viv.


Wait a second…

What do you put in your oven? I’ve never seen anyone do this!

EDIT: I did some research (just a quick search really ) and it looks like substrate, leaf litter, and on occasions, wood are sterilized in the oven.

EDIT 2: Leaf litter goes into the oven to dry right after boiling right? I might have to do a bunch of searches!


----------



## mikemakesapps (Mar 11, 2019)

That's right -- plants get bleach dipped, hard-scape and leaf litter get baked. Those worms (and others) from my first viv have given me worm PTSD, now everything gets sterilized lol


----------

